# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Scrapbook\"Frosty\"

## evashopping

​​*Scrapbook"Frosty"
2 frames PNG + 48 elements PNG + 18 backgrounds JPEG | 3600х3600 | rar 186.3 Mb*​
[download][/download]


```
http://letitbit.net/download/4852.43281e4a0c4a841a248e654bdf/Frosty_LCM_AddOn.rar.html
```



```
http://shareflare.net/download/4962.43281e4a0c4a841a248e654bdf/Frosty_LCM_AddOn.rar.html
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=12652

----------

